# Inspiring Cemetery



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I visited Spring Grove Cemetary in Cincinatti, Ohio this weekend. Wow! What a cool place.....We toured the grounds by car for over two hours, and I think we still didn't see it all. I have never seen a cemetary so packed with large monuments before. You can check out some pix I took in my photobucket album....spring grove cemetary pictures by davethedead - Photobucket

here are a few of my favorites.

Lots of stones with 'cloth' drapings...great effect to add with monster mud to liven up an ordinary stone








chilling...."little girl...where's your face?????"


















now HERES a mausoleum!









need I say more?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow. great pics. looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool pics.

I wish I could post a pic of a monument that I saw in Baton Rouge.
A family lost all of their children very young. A cool and really strange monument was placed in the cemetery.
If I can figure how to get it scanned, I'll post a pic of it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Dave for sharing those photos. I have a cemetery near me that dates back to the late 1800's. I need to take the time to go visit with my camera, if it's not locked. Many of them are and it's unfortunite that they have to be.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks dave cool pics


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a wicked mausoleum!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy Moly! Those are some great pics! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, Dave. Those are stunning!. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Love the mausoleum. The obelisk made me giggle.

Thanks!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Makes me almost wish I were dead. LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> The obelisk made me giggle.
> 
> Thanks!


he he he!

even in death, size matters


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*That mausoleum is AMAZING!!
I would love to go there to snap shots!!*


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

That tombstone with the girl is really creepy. I love it!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

very cool - very creepy - the faceless girl is REALLY creepy.

All that is missing is a full moon and Scooby Doo moss hanging from the trees!


----------

